# Minimum Hallway Width Inside an Apartment?



## fj80 (Oct 10, 2019)

2015 IBC. Renovation of the interior of a single condominium residential unit in a high-rise tower. Unit is not required to be an Accessible Type A or Type B unit.

What is the minimum clear width of hallways WITHIN the unit? Which code section speaks to this?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 10, 2019)

36 inches
2012 IBC
TABLE 1018.2
MINIMUM CORRIDOR WIDTH
Within a dwelling unit 36 inches

There is no such thing as a hallway in the code they are called corridors


----------



## fj80 (Oct 10, 2019)

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 10, 2019)

Ever try to install a king size mattress in a bedroom served by a 36" corridor with 32" doors?
Not "best" practice to use 36"! Move a sofa?


----------



## fj80 (Oct 10, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Ever try to install a king size mattress in a bedroom served by a 36" corridor with 32" doors?
> Not "best" practice to use 36"! Move a sofa?


Totally agree. All the corridors are 4' or wider, except one spot from foyer to kitchen that is bottlenecked at 32" wide for about 14" along the path of travel. Would there be a code exception for this situation similar to how the ADA allows the width to narrow for short stretches along the path of travel?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 11, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> There is no such thing as a hallway in the code they are called corridors



*There is in the Residential code,* yes I know, it was posted under the "Commercial Building Codes". IBC *201.3 Terms defined in other codes* Where terms are not defined in this code......
*R311.6 Hallways* The width of a hallway shall be not less than 3 feet (914 mm).


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 11, 2019)

"Still" to narrow!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 11, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> "Still" to narrow!


Allowed by code, let them use Futons....


----------



## classicT (Oct 11, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> "Still" to narrow!


*Code is not best practice.*

Allowable, but poor idea. Move on...


----------



## Yikes (Oct 11, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> *Code is not best practice.*



Agreed, but I note the OP was specifically interested in a minimum code answer, and thus titled this thread "Minimum Hallway Width Inside an Apartment?" instead of "Best Practice Hallway Width Inside an Apartment?".


----------



## classicT (Oct 11, 2019)

Yikes said:


> Agreed, but I note the OP was specifically interested in a minimum code answer, and thus titled this thread "Minimum Hallway Width Inside an Apartment?" instead of "Best Practice Hallway Width Inside an Apartment?".


Fully agree with you Yikes.

I was replying to and quoted ADAguy who commented that it was still too narrow. He can claim that it is too narrow, but like you, I am stating that it is only his opinion. The code allows it; may not be ideal and the best practice, but it is permitted.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 11, 2019)

Code, as we all know is a minimum but to developers exceeding it reduces their "profit". 
Though code minimums in some cases give prescriptive minimums they do not always yield liveable spaces.
WE once had an architect in LA who was touted ( referred to as "Packing jack") for his ability to pack (cram) more units into less space then anyone.
Allowed minimums will always be sought by many developers in the name of profit.
Oy vey.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 12, 2019)

Yikes said:


> Agreed, but I note the OP was specifically interested in a minimum code answer, and thus titled this thread "Minimum Hallway Width Inside an Apartment?" instead of "Best Practice Hallway Width Inside an Apartment?".


Yikes
I agree *BUT*
The OP also said "Unit is *not* required to be an *Accessible *Type A or Type B unit"
Don't bring in Accessible details. I muddies up the conversation.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 14, 2019)

You are correct, Mark, I should not have uploaded an accessibility detail to address a minimum exit width question.


----------

